# Wanted: smartphone



## Kernow_T (3 Jan 2018)

Moto G has been giving up over the last 12 months and now moves at about the same speed as me, post-christmas, up a Cornish hill - very slow.
After a good condition used smartphone such as Moto G or Samsung (maybe an iPhone 5 or 6 possibly?)
As an idea, if I can't find anything I'll probably, but would rather not, end up getting a new (2016) Samsung J3 or Moto G4 for 80 -100 
Cheers


----------



## Rooster1 (3 Jan 2018)

the iPhone SE is awesome but not the latest and greatest - hence you can get good deals. its nice and small for rides!


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Jan 2018)

Kernow_T said:


> Moto G has been giving up over the last 12 months and now moves at about the same speed as me, post-christmas, up a Cornish hill - very slow.
> After a good condition used smartphone such as Moto G or Samsung (maybe an iPhone 5 or 6 possibly?)
> As an idea, if I can't find anything I'll probably, but would rather not, end up getting a new (2016) Samsung J3 or Moto G4 for 80 -100
> Cheers


Well that strange, mine has done the exact same suddenly in the last 4 weeks its given up.... Crashing running like a slug. I used to be quite smug about mine doing everything I want for £99 and lasting years.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2018)

I reckon that you could both get your phones back to full working speed by doing some housekeeping! Clear out as much crap as you can, maybe start from scratch with a factory reset?


----------



## derrick (3 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I reckon that you could both get your phones back to full working speed by doing some housekeeping! Clear out as much crap as you can, maybe start from scratch with a factory reset?


You beat me to it. Factory reset.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jan 2018)

Ugh, factory reset.

Just did one, and it didn't fix the problem ... new sim fixed the problem. It's a huge pain in the arse. But definitely try it before buying a new phone.

Edit: For the record, my problem was not connecting to wifi or mobile networks. Actually, the reset may have partially fixed the problem, as I could connect long enough to get a text message to enable the sim swap.


----------



## pawl (3 Jan 2018)

If there are smart phones,can you get ignorant phones.Or like me on most things.you have to switch on are foreign to me. Mind you I seem to be managing to press the correct buttons on this thing.


----------



## aferris2 (3 Jan 2018)

The other thing to try is to clear the cache. You can only do this using some trickery with the power-on sequence. I don't have the sequence of buttons that need to be pressed to hand, but I'm sure google will find it for you.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I reckon that you could both get your phones back to full working speed by doing some housekeeping! Clear out as much crap as you can, maybe start from scratch with a factory reset?


I removed everything the only things that holding me back from a reset is rebuilding it and going to cash points to reauthorize the two bank account apps! Halved my apps. I think it might have had it to be honest, went from full charged at 6.30am to 15% by 1pm. Downloaded one of those crappy cleaners and seemed to finish it off. The single reason I wouldn't mind a new one is to get WiFi Calling as where I am at the moment I get a signal in one place and forever need to talk on speaker phone!

I will reset it soon I think after all I will have to do the Bank on a new phone. Orange won't transfer my 20gb deal (£14.99) and want unbelievable money for a £179 phone cheapest that you can enable WiFi Calling I think over 24 months.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Jan 2018)

aferris2 said:


> The other thing to try is to clear the cache. You can only do this using some trickery with the power-on sequence. I don't have the sequence of buttons that need to be pressed to hand, but I'm sure google will find it for you.


I cleared all the app Cache, so off to look at Google, the other thing I like about my phone is it is raw Android all be it version 5 point something, tried my Wife's Samsung and thought it was a Apple wannabe.


----------



## Kernow_T (3 Jan 2018)

Battery life really dropped (used to be decent) and once I get the 15% warning it's pretty much done for 
Also when lowish on battery, one switch to the camera and it powers off within 3 seconds.
Plan a factory reset later.
Thanks all


----------



## palinurus (3 Jan 2018)

Cleared the cache on my Moto G recently and it helped considerably. Must delete some apps though, realised I've had Strava on there for a year and I've used it once. Every journey I do is almost exactly the same.


----------



## pawl (3 Jan 2018)

User said:


> They do make ‘dumb’ phones. @Drago has one


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jan 2018)

pawl said:


> Mind you I seem to be managing to press the correct buttons on this thing.





pawl said:


> <nothing>



Hmm.


----------



## Cycleops (3 Jan 2018)

Just about to buy a Moto E4 plus which is the latest recommended cheapie, about £120 in the U.K. I think, huge 5000mAh battery and large 5.5” display. there’s also the smaller E4 at £99.


View: https://youtu.be/GvWrLS5V_uw


----------



## pawl (3 Jan 2018)

Must be made of Bakalite .colour black and have one of those round things with holes


----------



## Bazzer (3 Jan 2018)

Have you considered replacing the battery? Li ion batteries don't have an indefinite life.

Edit - This extended the life of a Samsung I had before my current Moto 3G.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jan 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Have you considered replacing the battery? Li ion batteries don't have an indefinite life.


Not as easy on a Moto G as most non-apple phones.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Jan 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Orange won't transfer my 20gb deal (£14.99) and want unbelievable money for a £179 phone cheapest that you can enable WiFi Calling I think over 24 months.



1. Why not buy yourself an unlocked phone, and simply put your Orange SIM in it?

2. Not familiar with the MotoG (I am an iPhone fan), but, does it have a replaceable battery? If yes, it may be possible to buy replacement battery off eBay (where else?).


----------



## Bazzer (3 Jan 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Not as easy on a Moto G as most non-apple phones.



Whilst not as straightforward as a finger nail down the side, lift off back, flick out old battery, slot in new one and click the back in place, I suppose it depends on how comfortable you are with following the steps you linked to. - And of course having the right tools.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Jan 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> 1. Why not buy yourself an unlocked phone, and simply put your Orange SIM in it?
> 
> 2. Not familiar with the MotoG (I am an iPhone fan), but, does it have a replaceable battery? If yes, it may be possible to buy replacement battery off eBay (where else?).


No it old but not that old.. I was being lazy with the phone if I am entirely honest, I have the old sim card, so if I got a phone I have to get a new Sim from EE for £10 or find a store and they might swap it over including my number. Plus if it was like Tesco the RRP of the phone spread over 24 months I may as well have done that. But they want £37.99 on a 24 month contract for the same 20GB I get now for £14.99 making the £179 phone £552, EE are the biggest ripoff going, like a payday loan type interest. If I cannot get it working I will get it from Argos. 

The £14.99 is a good deal for unlimited everything and 20gb but I get similar on Tesco for my eldest on sim only for £18 so not that good.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jan 2018)

The thread isn't necessarily about phone battery charge but about speed (a simple reset can help improve that) but I bought a Nexus 5x second hand and it was slow and battery life was terrible. I got fewer than 12 hours out of it. In light of recent news this isn't altogether surprising; turns out they're slowing the phone's with worn batteries to preserve the components.

I reflashed the ROM as a matter of course but I'm a software person so that came naturally and whilst battery life improved it wasn't great so I bit the bullet and bought a battery and tools of ebay and now I get 48 hours use from it on a single charge (use meaning maybe an hour plus 47 hours standby).

Before chucking it away, think about putting a new battery in your phone.


----------



## Kernow_T (3 Jan 2018)

Yes - as some have alluded to; not a simple flick out and replace on these phones. Will start with a back up and reset and go from there.
Original want, for the minute, still stands mind


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Jan 2018)

I might have a crack at the battery as final thing, but I am pretty sure somethings up with it as it gets bloody hot now and won't do two things at once. My emails are taking 3-5 minutes before they show and that's on an Exchange Server.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jan 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> bloody hot now



My uniformed guess is that you're battery is worn out.

My phone got hot during charge and in use. The old battery is like putty but the new one is hard.

I am not a hardware person


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jan 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> No it old but not that old.. I was being lazy with the phone if I am entirely honest, I have the old sim card, so if I got a phone I have to get a new Sim from EE for £10 or find a store and they might swap it over including my number. Plus if it was like Tesco the RRP of the phone spread over 24 months I may as well have done that. But they want £37.99 on a 24 month contract for the same 20GB I get now for £14.99 making the £179 phone £552, EE are the biggest ripoff going, like a payday loan type interest. If I cannot get it working I will get it from Argos.
> 
> The £14.99 is a good deal for unlimited everything and 20gb but I get similar on Tesco for my eldest on sim only for £18 so not that good.



1. If you already have a phone with Tesco, if you put another phone (or SIM only) on the same account, you get "family perk" additional minutes, or data. Plus of course, Tesco have "capping" so that you cannot run up a bill.

2. When I said "buy an unlocked phone", I did not mean buy it on a contract, paying monthly. If you can afford the "hit", it is usually cheaper to buy the phone upfront for a one off cost (new or secondhand, Amazon, eBay, John Lewis or wherever) and then shop around for best SIM deal.

But this beginning to drift from your original question.


----------



## MarkF (4 Jan 2018)

My 3 kids have gone through a lot of Motorolas with never a problem. last summer my daughter dropped her G4 in the canal. Having got her boyfriend to climb in and retrieve it, I carefully dried it out and it bloody well worked again!!

I have a Ulefone Paris (about £100) at the mo' that is way faster than my eldest son's new whizz bang Apple thingy. And at £100 I don't care about it.


----------

